# Best place to order Moebius Seaview?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Good price and quick shipping is a must. My local hoppy shop doesn't carry Moebius.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You should point them at the web site (here), so they can contact a distributor and order Moebius models. It's worth a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

CultTVMan has them for $79.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not going to get the Mobius _Seaview_.

I'm holding out for the Lubliner _Seaview_. It should be out any year now. 




:jest:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

"Ya cant see the view unless your riding in a Lubliner"tm


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm not going to get the Mobius _Seaview_.
> 
> I'm holding out for the Lubliner _Seaview_. It should be out any year now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm not going to get the Mobius _Seaview_.
> 
> I'm holding out for the Lubliner _Seaview_. It should be out any year now. :jest:


I'm looking forward to the Lubliner,too!
But until then, I'm for Moeibus!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I'm looking forward to the Lubliner,too!
> But until then, I'm for Moebius!


You do realize, don't you, that if it hadn't been for my constantly whining for a Lubliner _Seaview_, Moebius would have never thought to come out with this kit? :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's a Lubliner?




:freak:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

March is almost here. Any word yet?:hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> March is almost here. Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days. 



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?


Five more days.



Admiral Nelson said:


> Any word yet?




:jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Any word yet?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Four-and-a-half more days. :hat:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Five more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your malfunction? Oh well, PLONK.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> What's a Lubliner?


Something to line your Lub with?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> What's a Lubliner?


[NOMAD] "HE IS THE CREATOR! HE IS THE LUBLINER UNIT!" [/NOMAD]


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL!!! You guys are a riot !!!! Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it like a landlubber?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Is it like a landlubber?


That would be analogous to a linerlubber. But this is a Lubliner. Or, by similar reasoning, a Love Boat. So, people here are patiently waiting for the Love Boat Seaview.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> That would be analogous to a linerlubber. But this is a Lubliner. Or, by similar reasoning, a Love Boat. So, people here are patiently waiting for the Love Boat Seaview.


I've only seen it spelled, "Da Lub Boat Seaboo." I'm not saying that _your _spelling is wrong, just what _I've_ seen . . .


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've only seen it spelled, "Da Lub Boat Seaboo."...


As in Das Lieb Boot Meerseite(the love of meerkats in hipboots?)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> As in Das Lieb Boot Meerseite(the love of meerkats in hipboots?)


And who _doesn't _love meerkats in hipboots?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> And who _doesn't _love meerkats in hipboots?...


Meerkat hipboot-phobes? Or, hipbooted meerkat-phobes? Maybe, hip meerkat boot-phobes?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Not to get off topic lubbers, But they could probably also be had at Doll and Hobby Shoppe. Not the Lubliners, but the Seaview. Now back to our regularly lubby jests.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I lub youse guys.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

*PUBLIC APOLOGY:* 
Mr. Lubliner, I meant none of the foregoing silliness to cause offense. In the event I _did_ cause offense, my sincere apologies. If you would like, I will remove any of these posts; if so, please advise by PM.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Son of Lubber?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> *PUBLIC APOLOGY:*
> Mr. Lubliner, I meant none of the foregoing silliness to cause offense. In the event I _did_ cause offense, my sincere apologies. If you would like, I will remove any of these posts; if so, please advise by PM.


Yes, it should be made clear that we're not aiming any silliness at him personally, just (at least in my case) at the obsession some have shown over the Seaview model that was not produced (for whatever reason there happened to be to not produce it). :hat:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hopefully his sense of humor is nearly as warped as ours!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson is so grumpy, because he spends too much time in the Seaview, and not enough time with us land Lubliners. Come on up for some fresh air! LOL!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Speaking of the Seaview kit,any news in it's progress in the manufacturing stage.Any precision on the date of it's transatlantic crossing to North America.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Second week in April.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Second week in April.


So line your lub, boys and girls! It won't be long now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> So line your lub, boys and girls! It won't be long now! :thumbsup:


Go to the pub and have a lub.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

otto said:


> ...they(Moebius Seaview kits) could probably also be had at Doll and Hobby Shoppe...


I checked their site, and they have current production only. No page where you can pre-order.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Would that 1 Lub or 2?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

modelgeek said:


> Would that 1 Lub or 2?


Lub you, linerlubber! 





(Just kidding! Please don't hate me for saying such an awful thing!) :jest:


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

All of Moebius's kits are also being distributed via Diamond, which supplies comic book stores with comics. So, if you don't have a local hobby store, but do have a local comic store, they can still order it for you.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

toyroy said:


> I checked their site, and they have current production only. No page where you can pre-order.


They've been having trouble with online credit card processing, so very little as far as in stock has been up. Hopefully it'll get fixed soon. As far as the date, it leaves the Orient on 4/5 from what I have been told.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Will they have Barbie as the Seaview crew?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> Will they have Barbie as the Seaview crew?


No, that's not _Barbie_--it's a miniature of _Barbara Eden_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...it's a miniature of _Barbara Eden_


OK, I'll bite: what's a miniature of Barbara Eden?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Small enough to fit inside her Jeannie bottle.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Second week in April.


Just in time for those lovely goverment tax rebate checks.:woohoo:


----------

